# Windows 10 - Any Wifi dongle driver issue



## LinuxOS (Sep 3, 2013)

Dear All,

After I updated Windows 10 x64 to version 1803(OS Build 17134.112) I'm unable to use any Wifi USB dongle as I used before updating? Also I'm trying to install drivers from CD but I'm getting this notification see pic:









Please if you could tell me any solution for this one! Also I would like to mention that I had also similar driver issues in other machines after I performed this version of Windows 10 on them, what could it be?

Regards,


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Try rolling back the driver to the previous version and/ or look for an updated driver on the computer manufacturer website or Realtek website. Always make a restore point before changing drivers to be safe.

If you need more help then provide the following:

Show Driver Details
Go into Device Manager
Right click on your wifi adapter
Select Properties
Select the Drivers tab
and either provide a screenshot or provide the following information to your reply
Device Provider
Driver Date
Driver Version

Show Driver Hardware ID
Go into Device Manager
Right click on your sound card
Select the Details tab
Choose Hardware Id's under the property window
and either provide a screenshot or add the hardware id values to your reply


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Disregard these I can see your adapter in Device Manager picture above..


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *Realtek RTL8812AU 802.11ac USB 3.0 Wireless Adapter* in my Dell OptiPlex 7010 is still working fine after installing the KB4284835 update for Windows 10 Version 1803. 

You appear to have a several years old HP Pavilion G6 model laptop which has Realtek 10/100 Mbps ethernet and Realtek USB 2.0 wireless.
What's the model number(M/N) and product number(P/N) and serial number(S/N) on it?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LinuxOS (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi flavallee,
Yes that's right its HP Pavilion G6-2240em but I'm not talking about WiFi adapter that's attached into Laptop, but about any USB WiFi dongle when I try to use with that Laptop. As i mentioned I didn't have this issue before this Windows Update! Any idea?
Regards,


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

https://social.technet.microsoft.co...on-for-this-device-code?forum=win10itprosetup


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*HP Pavilion g6-2240em Notebook PC* (support site)
You should add and save this site in your favorites/bookmarks list so you can readily refer to it when needed.

Submit an image of the "Driver" tab of your Realtek wireless adapter so we can see what the driver version and driver date is.
The Microsoft Update Catalog site does not list a Windows 10 driver for it, so it's my guess it's using a generic Windows 10 driver(10.0.17134?)
The Realtek site also doesn't appear to have a Windows 10 driver for it.

Go into its "Details" tab, then select "Hardware Ids" in the list.
One or more strings will appear in that window.
Submit an image of that window.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LinuxOS (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi flavallee,
First of all I do apologize there is no any Realtek adapter OK.Now I will clarify:
Here I have two TP Link Wifi adapters one is: TP-LINK (TL-WN722N V1.10) and another one is: TP-LINK (TL-WN725N) with both of them I'm having issues using them after I performed Windows 10 update, before this update they were working just fine? Any idea?
Regards,


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*TP-LINK TL-WN722N* (support site)
*TP-LINK TL-WN725N* (support site)
Select the correct hardware version (V1, V2, V3) for each one.

According to their "Driver" section, only V2 and V3 appear to support Windows 10.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LinuxOS (Sep 3, 2013)

So it means I will not be able to use those devices on my current Windows 10?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If both of those TP-LINK wireless devices are hardware version 1 and not version 2 or 3, they don't appear to be supported by Windows 10.
Unless there's a Windows 10 driver elsewhere.

THIS Realtek wireless device is what works well for me in Windows 10.
It can be used with or without the base and extension cable.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

@LinuxOS 
TP-LINK TL-WN722N V1.0 works on Windows 10 on the Samsung R519-JA02PL laptop. Because my son lives and works in another city only in the evening, I check exactly what driver I installed there and I will be able to provide it.


----------



## LinuxOS (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi 123byneik,
Thanks for your reply! That's great I'm looking forward to hear from you regarding that driver!
Regards,


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

A driver is installed from this site - https://www.tp-link.com/us/download/TL-WN722N_V1.html#Driver
version 10.0.0.28 from 19-11-2013









Please install by updating the driver which is currently displayed in the Device Manager indicating the * .inf file in the Windows 8.1 subdirectory (x32 or x64 version depending on the system).
Windows 10 version 1803.17134.112.


----------



## LinuxOS (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks so much 123Zbyneik! Regards


----------

